# Making a rat maze



## NatashaK290 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have someone making a rat maze for me. I looked online for pictures of mazes and found one design that I liked. If you google wooden maze on grass it should be the first photo. How high do you think it should be? What should the width of the corridors be? The person who is doing it doesn't quite understand why I have rats but offered to build me a maze for them in return for two drawers that I found in the art room in school. I was going to give him one drawer and keep the other one so I could make a maze. He wanted the two drawers to store his art supplies in so he offered to build me a maze instead if I gave him them.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

The corridors should be at least six inches wide, and they should probably be about 20 inches high if they won't be enclosed. If you're planning to put a plastic sheet over them or something to keep the area enclosed but still be able to see the rats, it only needs to be about 8 inches high.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

I would make it high enough so they cant see over and i would probably put a top on it so it cant jump over. But tgat is my opinion 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Another option would be to make the outer walls about 24 inches high but the inner walls only 6-8 so that the rats can also climb over as well as around the walls.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

NatashaK290 said:


> Hi everyone. I have someone making a rat maze for me. I looked online for pictures of mazes and found one design that I liked. If you google wooden maze on grass it should be the first photo. How high do you think it should be? What should the width of the corridors be? The person who is doing it doesn't quite understand why I have rats but offered to build me a maze for them in return for two drawers that I found in the art room in school. I was going to give him one drawer and keep the other one so I could make a maze. He wanted the two drawers to store his art supplies in so he offered to build me a maze instead if I gave him them.


That's a nice looking maze. 

The height will depend on if you decide to cover it or not. If it's going to be covered with screen/wire mesh..... Then 8 to 12 inches in height.  It doesn't have to be very high to discourage climbing over the top if it's covered. 

If you're not going to cover it, but the rat/s will be supervised while in the maze..... Then at least 12 inches.......14 at the most. 

A rat should never be left unsupervised in a maze..... So that's it for height. 

The corridors can be be as narrow as 2 inches. Unless you're putting a very large/fat rat in there, 2 inches is plenty of space. If you want to add "wiggle room"... 
Then 3 inches will work just fine.  You'd have to be putting an extremely large/fat rat in there to need it to be wider than 3 inches.


----------

